# Work in the Caribbean



## sushi-nate

Hey fellow Chefs,

I am currently employed as an Executive Chef for St. Thomas Restaurant Group (STRG). We are located in the Caribbean on the beautiful island of ST. Thomas. NO PASSPORT NEEDED.

We represent the largest restaurant group here in the United States Virgin Islands (USVI)

Currently re-opening three locations. Melt Mexican Grill, Raw Sushi & Sake Bar and Pesce Italian.

STRG is a locally formed business that started here as a small pizza delivery service to fund an Olympic Bobsled Team and has since grown to Ten Individual Restaurants. After the rebuilding from two category five hurricanes we are now experiencing a new influx of tourists.

As such we are currently looking for those passionate hungry Chef's willing to advance their culinary skills.

Positions available:

Garde Manager
Executive Sous Chef
Sushi Chef/Sous Chef
Kitchen Manager
Line Cooks
*
Nathan Neibaur *
*Executive Chef*
*Pesce Italian | Raw Sushi & Sake Bar | Melt Mexican Bar and Grill*
St Thomas Restaurant Group
W: 340-714-STRG (7874) Ext 704
M: 340-344-2045
[email protected]


----------

